# Bestinbets free tips



## bestinbets (Jul 12, 2013)

It is our pleasure to welcome you in our soccer betting portal. Bestinbets is a premium sports betting advisory service that secures you a professional, trusted and reliable betting analyzes and tips everyday. We provide free and paid betting tips and picks in Asian handicap odds for the vast majority of sports. Our company delivers the platinum tips all around the world at the most affordable prices on all the betting markets with great odds. We can give you the key to success by following our services!


----------



## bestinbets (Jul 12, 2013)

Date: 12 July
Time: 16:00
League: Ykkonen
Match: JIPPO - Viikingit
Pick: 2
Odd: 2.00

Good Luck!!!


----------



## bestinbets (Jul 20, 2013)

Date: 20 July
Time: 20:30
League: Premier League
Match: Met. Donetsk - Karpaty
Tip: 1(-1)
Odd: 1.88


Date: 20 July
Time: 19:00
League: Club Friendly
Match: Heerenveen (Ned) - Gent (Bel)
Tip: Over 3
Odd: 1.88


Date: 20 July
Time: 19:30
League: Club Friendly
Match: Dordrecht (Ned) - Feyenoord (Ned)
Tip: Over 2.75
Odd: 1.81


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 14, 2013)

*Date: 14 August
Time: 20:45
League: Friendly International
Match: Germany - Paraguay
Tip: 1(-2)
Odd: 2.02

Date: 14 August
Time: 20:00
League: Friendly International
Match: Colombia - Serbia
Tip: 1
Odd: 1.85

Date: 14 August
Time: 15:00
League: Friendly International
Match: Northern Ireland U21 - Denmark U21
Tip: 2(-0.75)
Odd: 1.90*


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 16, 2013)

Date: 16 August
    Time: 20:00
    League: Division 1
    Match: Volsungur - Grindavik
    Tip: 2(-1.75)
    Odd: 1.75


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 17, 2013)

bestinbets said:
			
		

> Date: 16 August
> Time: 20:00
> League: Division 1
> Match: Volsungur - Grindavik
> ...


*WIN*


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 17, 2013)

*

    Date: 17 August
    Time: 20:30
    League: Super League
    Match: PAOK - Skoda Xanthi
    Tip: 1
    Odd: 1.50

    Date: 17 August
    Time: 20:30
    League: Premier League
    Match: Hoverla Uzhhorod - Metalist Kharkov
    Tip: 2(-1)
    Odd: 1.85

    Date: 17 August
    Time: 18:30
    League: Premier League
    Match: Swansea - Manchester United
    Tip: 2
    Odd: 2.15 *


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 18, 2013)

bestinbets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Date: 17 August
> Time: 20:30
> ...


 *WIN*


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 18, 2013)

*

    Date: 18 August
    Time: 16:30
    League: tipp3-Bundesliga
    Match: Admira - Rapid Vienna
    Tip: 2
    Odd: 1.70 
*


----------



## bestinbets (Sep 13, 2013)

*18:30 Brage - Falkenberg 2 (1.45) 
20:30 Palermo - Cesena 1 (1.60) 
14:00 Kitchee - Eastern A.A Football Team 1 (1.70) 
20:00 ES Troyes AC - Chateauroux 1 (1.65)*


----------



## bestinbets (Sep 19, 2013)

bestinbets said:


> *18:30 Brage - Falkenberg 2 (1.45)Win
> 20:30 Palermo - Cesena 1 (1.60) Win
> 14:00 Kitchee - Eastern A.A Football Team 1 (1.70) Win
> 20:00 ES Troyes AC - Chateauroux 1 (1.65) Win*


*4:0*


----------



## bestinbets (Sep 19, 2013)

*19:00 Maccabi Tel Aviv - APOEL 1 (1.75)
19:00 Salzburg - Elfsborg Over 2.5 (1.70)
19:00 Standard - Esbjerg 1 (1.45)

Good Luck!

Best Regards: Bestinbets*


----------



## bestinbets (Sep 21, 2013)

bestinbets said:


> *19:00 Maccabi Tel Aviv - APOEL 1 (1.75) Lost
> 19:00 Salzburg - Elfsborg Over 2.5 (1.70) Win
> 19:00 Standard - Esbjerg 1 (1.45) Lost
> 
> ...



*1:2*


----------



## bestinbets (Sep 21, 2013)

*21:00 Rennes - Ajaccio 1 (1.65)
19:30 Eskisehirspor - Antalyaspor 1 (1.75)
18:30 Schalke - Bayern Munich 2 (1.50)
16:00 Yeovil - QPR 2 (1.75)

Good Luck!

Best Regards: Bestinbets*


----------



## bestinbets (Sep 22, 2013)

bestinbets said:


> *21:00 Rennes - Ajaccio 1 (1.65) Win
> 19:30 Eskisehirspor - Antalyaspor 1 (1.75) Win
> 18:30 Schalke - Bayern Munich 2 (1.50) Win
> 16:00 Yeovil - QPR 2 (1.75) Win
> ...



*4:0*


----------



## bestinbets (Sep 24, 2013)

*20:30 Hoffenheim - Energie Cottbus 1 (1.45)
19:00 Lille - Evian TG 1 (1.60)

Good Luck!

Best Regards: Bestinbets*


----------



## bestinbets (Sep 25, 2013)

bestinbets said:


> *20:30 Hoffenheim - Energie Cottbus 1 (1.45) Lost
> 19:00 Lille - Evian TG 1 (1.60) Win
> 
> Good Luck!
> ...



*1:1*


----------



## bestinbets (Sep 25, 2013)

*20:30 Elche - Real Madrid 2[-1.5] (1.85)
19:00 Tranmere - Stoke City 2 (1.65)

Good Luck!

Best Regards: Bestinbets*


----------



## bestinbets (Sep 27, 2013)

*20:30 FC Antwerp - Virton 1 (1.65)
20:15 Jihlava - Plzen Over 2.5 (1.65)

Good Luck!!!

Best Regards: bestinbets*


----------



## bestinbets (Sep 27, 2013)

bestinbets said:


> *20:30 FC Antwerp - Virton 1 (1.65) Win
> 20:15 Jihlava - Plzen Over 2.5 (1.65) Win
> 
> Good Luck!!!
> ...



*2:0*


----------



## bestinbets (Oct 1, 2013)

*20:45 Steaua Bucuresti - Chelsea 2 (1.75)
18:00 Zenit Petersburg - Austria Vienna 1[-1.5] (1.70)
Good Luck!!!

Best Regards: bestinbets.com 
*


----------



## bestinbets (Oct 2, 2013)

bestinbets said:


> *20:45 Steaua Bucuresti - Chelsea 2 (1.75) Win
> 18:00 Zenit Petersburg - Austria Vienna 1[-1.5] (1.70) Lost
> Good Luck!!!
> 
> Best Regards: bestinbets.com *


*1:1*


----------



## bestinbets (Oct 2, 2013)

*20:45 Bayer Leverkusen - Real Sociedad 1 (1.70)
21:15 Cerro Porteno PF - Libertad Asuncion 2 (1.50)

Good Luck!!!

Best Regards: Bestinbets.com*


----------



## bestinbets (Oct 3, 2013)

bestinbets said:


> *20:45 Bayer Leverkusen - Real Sociedad 1 (1.70) Win
> 21:15 Cerro Porteno PF - Libertad Asuncion 2 (1.50) Lost
> 
> Good Luck!!!
> ...


----------



## bestinbets (Oct 3, 2013)

*18:00 Anzhi - Tottenham 2 (1.45)
19:00 Legia Warszawa - Apollon Limassol 1 (1.48)
19:00 Tromso - Sheriff Tiraspol 2[-0.25] (2.05)
21:05 Dnipro - Fiorentina 1 (2.00)
21:05 Esbjerg - Salzburg Over 2.5 (1.65)

Good Luck!!!

Best Regards: Bestinbets*


----------



## bestinbets (Oct 4, 2013)

bestinbets said:


> *18:00 Anzhi - Tottenham 2 (1.45) WIn
> 19:00 Legia Warszawa - Apollon Limassol 1 (1.48) Lost
> 19:00 Tromso - Sheriff Tiraspol 2[-0.25] (2.05) 1/2 Lost
> 21:05 Dnipro - Fiorentina 1 (2.00) Lost
> ...



*2:3*


----------



## bestinbets (Oct 4, 2013)

*18:30 Tavriya - Vorskla Poltava 2[-0.75] (1.90)*

*Good Luck!!!*


----------



## bestinbets (Oct 14, 2013)

bestinbets said:


> *18:30 Tavriya - Vorskla Poltava 2[-0.75] (1.90) Win*
> 
> *Good Luck!!!*


----------



## bestinbets (Oct 14, 2013)

*16:00 Armenia U21 - Kazakhstan U21 1(-1) 1.88*


----------



## bestinbets (Oct 23, 2013)

*Time:18:00
Match: CSKA Moscow - Manchester City
Tip: 2(-0.75)
Odd: 1.95

Good Luck!!!

Best Regards: Bestinbets*


----------



## bestinbets (Oct 24, 2013)

*Time:18:00
Match: Apollon Limassol - Lazio
Tip: 2
Odd: 1.62

Good Luck!!!

Best Regards: Bestinbets*


----------



## bestinbets (Oct 25, 2013)

*23:15 Boca Juniors - Colon Santa FE 1 (1.53)
20:45 Afan Lido - Carmarthen Town 2 (1.50)
19:00 Slavia Prague - Bohemians 1905 1 (1.70)
20:00 Le Havre - Brest 1 (1.65)

Good Luck!!!

Best Regards: Bestinbets *


----------



## bestinbets (May 5, 2014)

Hi

1st
Match: Slovan Liberec U21 - Teplice U21
Pick: 1(-1 AH)
Odd: 1.80

2nd Match: Steaua Bucuresti - Corona Brasov
Pick: Over 3.25
Odd: 1.83

Good Luck!!!

bestinbets.com


----------



## bestinbets (May 17, 2014)

*Hi

Paid Match: Concordia - Botosani
Pick: 1
Odd: 1.80

Best Regards: bestinbets.com*


----------



## bestinbets (May 19, 2014)

*Paid Tip !!!

Match: FK Pardubice (U21) - Pribram (U21)
Pick: 2(-1.5)
Odd: 2.00

Best Regards!!! 

bestinbets.com*


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 14, 2014)

*Paid Tip!!!*

*Date: *2014/8/14 17:00
*Event: Kochani W - Medyk Konin W*
*Prediction: 2(-6)*
*Odds:* 1.8
*Stake:* 10/10
*Bookmaker:* Bet365

*Best Regards!!!

bestinbets.com*


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 15, 2014)

*Free Tips!!!
Feyenoord - Heerenveen 1 (1.45)
Telstar - Roda 2 (1.62)

Best Regards!!!

bestinbets.com*


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 16, 2014)

*Free Tips!!!

17:30 Astra - CSMS Iasi 1(-1) 1.50
17:00 Paris SG - Bastia 1(-2) 1.80 
13:45 Manchester United - Swansea 1(-1) 1.60

Best Regards!!!

bestinbets.com *


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 18, 2014)

*Paid Tip!!!

Date: *2014/8/18 13:00
*Event: Bohemians 1905 U21 - Táborsko U21*
*Prediction: 1(-2)*
*Odds:* 1.9
*Stake:* 10/10
*Bookmaker:* Bet365

*Best Regards: bestinbets.com*


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 19, 2014)

*Paid Tip!!!

Date: *2014/8/20 00:00
*Event: Jamaica W - Puerto Rico W*
*Prediction: 1(-3)*
*Odds:* 1.9
*Stake:* 10/10
*Bookmaker:* Bet365

*Best Regards:
Bestinbets.com*


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 20, 2014)

*Paid Tip!!!

Date: *2014/8/20 19:30
*Event: Eskilstuna City - Orebro*
*Prediction: 2(-2)*
*Odds:* 1.75
*Stake:* 10/10
*Bookmaker:* Bet365

*Best Regards:
Bestinbets.com*


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 21, 2014)

*Free Tip!!!*

*Date:* 2014/8/21 21:15
*Event:* Rijeka - Sheriff Tiraspol
*Prediction:* 1
*Odds:* 1.50
*Percentage:* 99%

*For more Free and Paid tips check **bestinbets.com**

Best Regards!!!*


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 24, 2014)

*Free Tip!!!*

*Date:* 2014/8/24 17:00
*Event:* Sunderland - Manchester United
*Prediction:* 2
*Odds:* 1.75
*Percentage:* 99%

*For more Free and Paid tips check www.bestinbets.com

Best Regards!!!*


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 26, 2014)

*Free Tip!!!*

*Date:* 2014/8/26 20:45
*Event:* BATE - Slovan Bratislava
*Prediction:* 1
*Odds:* 1.80
*Percentage:* 99%

*Best Regards*


----------



## bestinbets (Aug 30, 2014)

*Free Tip!!!*

*Date:* 2014/8/30 13:45
*Event:* Burnley - Manchester United
*Prediction:* 2
*Odds:* 1.62
*Percentage:* 99%

*For more Free and Paid tips check www.bestinbets.com

Best Regards!!!*


----------



## bestinbets (Sep 16, 2014)

*Free Tip!!!*

*Date:* 2014/9/16 20:45
*Event:* Galatasaray - Anderlecht
*Prediction:* 1
*Odds:* 1.75
*Percentage:* 98%

*For more Free and Paid tips check www.bestinbets.com

Best Regards!!!*


----------

